# shetland 'pets'



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

well we have been looking for another min shetland, basically as our tessie is 20 and should anything happen to either her or gem our shetland we would be in a fix, as thy hate been seperated from each other. Anywy I have been astounded by the two advrts I have recently answered, the first was 2 shetlands kept on a piece of garden not even quarter of an acre. the owner decided to move them as they had churned this up, it took 2 days to catch the and take thm to a farm where they are in a barn and get 'seen to' 15 mins a day, as she works, has umpteen children and also is studying a course as well. they have had neither farrier, tet, wormed or anything in the year she has had them, they do actually have passports. 

the second is one that was bought foir the'grandchildren' and is not getting any work at all, doesnt even have a passport, neither farrier, tet, wormed or anything since they have had the little chap.

why oh why do these people think shetlands are to be kept as pets, they dont seem to think they are ponies at all and need the same as any other horse or pony., I can understand how people get roped in to being a rescue centre, you really have to harden your heart

jenn


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

My grandad had a mini shetland as a pet. Followed him everywhere like a dog, very strange. He was even allowed in the house. They had such a bond and Monty (pony) doted on my grandad. Couldn't seperate them, he would even take Monty down to the local bar for a drink. Crazy but such a funny pair. Although, my grandad looked after him well, Monty never wanted for anything. He had a 8 acre field and two other shetlands for company but he would always stand at the gate in the morning to await my grandad. Sadly, it all ended when my grandad passed away due to a heart attack. Monty was never the same, each day he would still wait by the gate. It was heart breaking! We took him out and made a lot of fuss of him but it was never enough. Two years on Monty passed away in the field (at the gate) due to old age. He was cremated and his ashes scattered in the same place my grandads were. To be together again. 

I think having a shetland as a pet, has it's good side, but as long as you care for them and never forget they are horses after all you'll have a friend for life.


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

yes SE I wasnt decrying people who have shetlands and dont necessary do a lot with them but not even to have a farrier, or even tet just 'left' but they do need work as their temperament is built for being busy. ours gets very uppity if she isnt driven even once a week. your grandad took his out and it obviously got a lot of excercise but to be stuck in a field doing zilch is not good.

jenn


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with that, no horse should be left in a field doing zilch. To your first post, I would have reported the owners for cruelty if I had come across a horse in the conditions you mentioned. If they haven't seen a farrier for a good year or so their poor feet must be sore if not mishaped. Their teeth could be causing problems and not to mention the mental stress from being neglected in a field. There could be all sorts of problems, the poor souls. They need looking after. Those people should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

yes unfortunately I only have tel nos and one person is only a go btween and she wont even answer my calls

jenn


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

If you know the address to where the ponies are kept, phone up rspca and explain your story. At least someone will go out and check on them and then the rspca will take it from there to find the owners and help the ponies.


----------

